# Mike's journal eh.



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Put down Natura (Canadian Milorganite) on front lawn only.



Maple tree blossoms finished dropping and seeds stared falling the very next day. :search:

Transplanted moss under maple tree, fingers crossed it takes hold.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I love the moss look. Lawn looks great!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Lawn looks awesome! Where abouts are you?


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Harts said:


> Lawn looks awesome! Where abouts are you?


Thank you, I'm in Hamilton on the mountain.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Over due update:

It's been a wet summer, only watered the lawn about 10x so far.
Put down 1/2 Lb urea in June and July.
Filled sprayer with 1/2 bottle of Dawn dish soap and 10 pumps of liquid sea kelp once in june and twice in July.
Grass was thinning end of May, I raised HOC to 7/8" and trimmed maple tree to allow more sun. It has helped but still needs overseed to fill In patches. Ground is compacted and needs aeration.



Domination line is doing well, thnx neighbor.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Beautiful!!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Domination


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

That looks excellent. Even your sidewalk looks cleaner than your neighbors.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Total domination! I wish I had a wet summer in Mississauga. Every rain storm we had completely missed me.

Looks really great!


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That looks excellent. Even your sidewalk looks cleaner than your neighbors.


 Thnx Bob, The city replaced the roads and damaged sidewalks a couple years ago and my wife persuaded the crew to do our walk from end to end. I doubt they would have done it for me. Just sayin.  :thumbup:


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Harts said:


> Total domination! I wish I had a wet summer in Mississauga. Every rain storm we had completely missed me.
> 
> Looks really great!


Thanx Hart, Yeah they're very isolated.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

1 Lbs. Urea (1/2 Lbs. N.) to each front and back.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

1 Lbs. Urea (1/2 Lbs. N.)8oz. liquid sea kelp and 8oz. Dawn to each front and back.
Lowered HOC to 3/4".


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Put down my first application of PGR and FAS on front and back along with 1 Lbs Urea on each.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

May 8th put down 2lbs per k urea with some liquid sea kelp. Few days later some browning appeared. May have been too much N or perhaps I didn't water it in. Idk.
All good now, it took 3 mows to cut out the distressed look.

Today May 16th I put down 
1.0 oz Ferrous sulfate 
0.8 oz ammonium sulfate 
1.8 oz PGR
1.5 gal of water.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

1/2 Lbs urea sprayed on each front and back lawn, maple tree has dropped its blooms and seeds are almost finished dropping. 
A few spots of foreign grass the size of my hand. Idk what kind. I may dig it out and replace with a plug from the backyard.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Hey,

Where did you pick up your "Natura"? I've found "Nature's Best 9-2-2 w/2% Iron" at Home Hardware but I can't find Natura products.

Thanks!


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

I got it from Home Hardware but that was 2 years ago.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

June 6th 8 oz urea, (0.25lbs N) mixed with FAS 2.0oz Ferrous 0.7oz Ammonium Sulfate per K.
June 7th PGR 0.2 oz per K.
June 8th Scott's 2-in-1 Moss control 50ml/1L water per K.

1st app of PGR & FAS 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Color looks nice and dark, with a bluish tinge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Justmatson (Apr 4, 2020)

doverosx said:


> Hey,
> 
> Where did you pick up your "Natura"? I've found "Nature's Best 9-2-2 w/2% Iron" at Home Hardware but I can't find Natura products.
> 
> Thanks!


They will order it in for you. Just show them the item number off their website.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Canuck Mike said:


> June 6th 8 oz urea, (0.25lbs N) mixed with FAS 2.0oz Ferrous 0.7oz Ammonium Sulfate per K.
> June 7th PGR 0.2 oz per K.
> June 8th Scott's 2-in-1 Moss control 50ml/1L water per K.
> 
> 1st app of PGR & FAS 3 weeks ago.


Looks really nice and dark.. I assume the moss control is additional iron?


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Canuck Mike said:
> 
> 
> > June 6th 8 oz urea, (0.25lbs N) mixed with FAS 2.0oz Ferrous 0.7oz Ammonium Sulfate per K.
> ...


No actually I read that fungus can be an issue when using pgr so I thought I'd throw the moss control down.


----------



## woodhavenlawns (Apr 24, 2020)

Mike, where do you buy and what do your use for PGR?


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

woodhavenlawns said:


> Mike, where do you buy and what do your use for PGR?


Ammonium sulfate and Ferrous sulfate are from Amazon.ca



And the PGR is Anuew from Seed World.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

July 11th 
PGR
FAS
1.0oz FS
0.8oz AS
0.18oz PGR
1/4 lb Urea
Fungicide 3336
2 oz

July 19th
1/2 lbs Urea
4 oz liquid sea kelp.

Backyard 
Sea kelp 
Scott's turf builder.


----------



## mucknine (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Great landscape. It makes the lawn look even better.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

March 30th 
Pre M app
soil temp
2" 55°F
4" 48°F
Front yard only
1/2 of max annual rate per K. For PGR.
0.275oz of prodiamine 65WG mixed in 1.5 gal of water.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

April 5th
-Cut with the manual reel HOC 1-1/4"
-Rolled to smooth out worm mounds

Sprayed with my new Sprayers Plus YT25E. works great, Tee-Jets (AIXR11004-vp & XR11004-vs)have been ordered.
-FAS
-kelp
-3336 Fungicide


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

April 11th
Sharpened blade on the rotary mower
Mowed Front & Back
Noticed some very slight yellowing on front grass leaves.



Sprayed 1/2 lbs urea = 0.25lbs N
To Front, Back and boxwood.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow looks great. So dark already in S. ON. I'm jealous. I need a few weeks and am impatient.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

1/2 lb Urea front and back 
HOC 5/8"


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Mowed front at 1/2" with crop circles.


Sprayed Tenacity on the rear for poa.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

5lbs of Natura on the front, hoc 5/8" i found 1/2" hoc was too short, didn't look as thick. Seeds and maple blooms still falling from the tree.
Backyard is responding to Tenacity with lots of what my wife calls " highlights".
Spraying 2nd round of Tenacity on the backyard today.


Front is not looking great these days, lots of unwanted grasses but I'm hoping the reno will fix all that in August.





Does anyone know what grass this is? I'm thinking crabgrass or quackgrass.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm not sure what the seed head grass picture is but the light green areas could be poa t. If you are renovating the area I'd start glyphosate on those areas in a few weeks. Fallow will be your friend to make sure your not in the same spot again next year.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

The seed heads look like Poa.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@Canuck Mike, Were you able to use Tee Jet Nozzles directly with the YT25E wand or did you have to add some adapters?


----------



## M1SF1T (Jun 1, 2021)

Looks good Mike. Tough to believe you're going to kill that!

Glad to someone dominating in Hamilton... I'm down in the city, working on it but nowhere close to your level.


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

g-man said:


> Great landscape. It makes the lawn look even better.


+1 . The flower bed style is beautiful and make the lawn standout. Beautiful bud

Out of curiosity whats your irrigation setup ?


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

UltimateLawn said:


> @Canuck Mike, Were you able to use Tee Jet Nozzles directly with the YT25E wand or did you have to add some adapters?


Yes fits no problem.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Pascal-lawn said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Great landscape. It makes the lawn look even better.
> ...


I use 2 hoses with impact sprinklers (2 Orbit H2O-6 Gear Drive Sprinkler are on order). 2 hoses from two separate taps allow me to get head to head coverage on the 900 sq ft at once. 
I've thought about going underground but its a pretty easy setup as is.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I'm not sure what the seed head grass picture is but the light green areas could be poa t. If you are renovating the area I'd start glyphosate on those areas in a few weeks. Fallow will be your friend to make sure your not in the same spot again next year.


I understand the thinking behind killing the poa triv while its thriving to get a good kill. I must find another way. You see my wife has requested very firmly that I not kill the lawn before mid July because of a garden award given out each year by a local organization. (She has one for every year since 09) 
I'm sure a dead lawn would jeopardize her chances.
So I'm going to try and keep that poa triv as healthy as possible till mid July then glyph and hope for the best.
I'll watch the area close and if it comes back I'll glyph again and do a spring patch job. Fingers crossed


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Gave my my nomix (PRG overseeded) it's last meal of urea tonight. I've been mowing 2" HOC for the last week so I have more leaf to glyph. Just a couple more days till these rain showers pass and I'll be saying goodbye to my lawn of 28 years. I'm not gonna lie I'm a little nervous. The Poa Trivialis has stayed light green up until 2 days ago and is now showing signs of browning. My concern is I've missed its window of vulnerability by a few days. I may cut out the areas where it's obviously gone dormant.



On a more positive note I started pre-germinating a handful of Bewitched seeds in a sock submerged in water, replaced the water every 12hrs for 5 days.
Mixed the wet seeds with equal amount of peat moss and spread in a clay pot. I seeded a 2nd pot with fresh untoutched seeds and covered them with peat moss.


Dry seed pot.


Pre-germinated seeds


4th day after seeding I have babies.
No sign of life in the dry seed pot yet.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Added Scott's starter fertilizer to the pots.
The dry seed pot is now showing babies and I'd say is about 1 day behind the pre-soaked seeds.
Not very much advantage to pre-soaking at this point. At least on this particular test.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Canuck Mike said:


> Added Scott's starter fertilizer to the pots.
> The dry seed pot is now showing babies and I'd say is about 1 day behind the pre-soaked seeds.
> Not very much advantage to pre-soaking at this point. At least on this particular test.


Bewitched has always come up for me in 5 days. I think pre soaking the seed is not too helpful for the most part.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

July 22. Aerated heavily, detached and glyphosate


2nd round of glyph.


3rd glyph and dug out Poa Triv areas.




Leveled and Rolled then raked for seed.





Seeded 3lbs per K with scotts starter app then raked lightly and rolled.
Tenacity applied and covered with peat moss.

Some of my DIY lawn tools.
Leveling rake
Peatmoss spreader 1/2" mesh
Soil sifter 1/4" mesh


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

mate, love the DIY peat moss spreader!

Excellent job so far, looking really good.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Excited to see how the Reno goes!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

The last lawn looked great! This will be an even better project! I love the homemade tools, especially the peat moss spreader. I'm guessing your a carpenter/contractor. I'll be following. Good luck!


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Heavy downpour caused a miner washout. The tree saved most of the yard though.





Small patches of Tenacity bleaching in the back.
But it should grow out in time. I am curious how many days it will grow white for.



For day 7 the grass seems to be coming it fairly even. Couple more storms in the forecast this week, hope they miss me.🤞


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

How's it looking now ? Seems like it's going to be another wet week..


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Chuuurles said:


> How's it looking now ? Seems like it's going to be another wet week..


Three days ago I put more seed and peat moss on a few bare patches. The washout has made me hesitant to water as much, If another storm hits and the ground is already saturated then it'll just run off.
Trying to keep it wet without soaking too much is difficult on my clay based Soil.




This is before the repairs, day 12


Day 14


This is an area I did as a test plot, I can't reach it while watering the rest of the yard so I seeded this on July 12th.
If only the squirrels would leave it alone. 😕


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Sacrificing the wood pile to give this a try now that I know where the problem area will be. :dunno:


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

looking good, that blob is coming for me next. LMK if its intense..

FYI the only place in ontario i could find my peat moss was close to you in Ancaster. The place is called Plant products...


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Chuuurles said:


> looking good, that blob is coming for me next. LMK if its intense..
> FYI the only place in ontario i could find my peat moss was close to you in Ancaster. The place is called Plant products...


Thnx Chuurles, I'll search it out if or when I do another reno.

It was more water than I would have liked. The tarps helped but only where they covered and probably caused more washout where the water ran off. More T storms on the way so I picked up a larger tarp that will cover to the sidewalk.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Gave it its 2nd mow today, front with the rotary to bag up maple seeds. Bag had a lot of loose peat moss. 
With this heat and humidity lasting another week I sprayed group 1 Fungicide 3336F on front and back. 2oz/K rate.





I tried to use the GM 500 but it was too wet and only flattened out the grass and cut very little so I went over it again with my Fiskars, the diy broom groomer really helped.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Is this all KBG ??


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Chuuurles said:


> Is this all KBG ??


Yes, 100% Bewitched.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Crazy how fast it has grown in !


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Chuuurles said:


> Crazy how fast it has grown in !


I agree, it does seem to be growing fast. I've been reading pete1313's 2018 Bewitched reno for reference and advice, his first mow was on day 29, mine was day 21 at the same HOC.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Maybe it's all this heat...I Just had to run a bonus irrigation cycle. Anyways you are cooking with gas now man!


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Day 22: 3rd cut with the Fiskars.
Seems like the *** is pouting more than sprouting these days. Could just be the heat, looking forward to some cooler Temps so I can do a 2nd app of Tenacity and start the weekly nitrogen apps.



Thunderstorms moving in today, I'm hoping the cloud cover will give the adolescents some relief from this heat.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Aug. 22nd applied 3336F 
Sept 2nd applied Eagle 20
Sept 4th today I applied the first weekly nitrogen (1lb urea.)
Here is some pics of the front to see both progress and setbacks from 2 major storms.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Put down another app of 3336F around 3pm before the heavy rain hit over night of the 7th.
Washout number 3 for two areas in back.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Groundhog Day…

How is the rest of the reno looking ?


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Chuuurles said:


> Groundhog Day…
> 
> How is the rest of the reno looking ?


The reno continues to improve, fighting dollar spot in the front but the rest is looking good. A few broadleaf weeds showing up here and there, Tenacity app. coming soon.

Sept. 11th 0.5Lbs. urea (0.23 Lbs. N per K)
Sept 12th Eagle 20EW 1.2 fl.oz. per K with 1 gal. Water.
Rain this afternoon should wash the leaves for me in a few hours.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Sept. 17 
Tenacity app. 1/4 tsp. Per. K
Sept. 18
Urea 1/2 Lb. (0.23 Lb N per K)


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Day 8 after Tenacity and the color is definitely lighter with white highlights.
Applied FAS 0.7oz. 2.0oz per K and 10 pumps of liquid sea kelp at around noon with the misting tip on the sprayer.
3pm Applied 1/2 Lb urea with the soaking tip then the rain watered it all in.
Feels good.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

How's the fungus issues you were seeing?


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> How's the fungus issues you were seeing?


Those areas are still bare but the browning has stopped. Just waiting for everything to fill in now.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

1st mow with the GM 500, HOC @ 7/8".
Tenacity bleaching is slowly getting cut out.
Idk if it's because this is new grass, tenacity, Fungicide, or a Bewitched trait but it seems to grow slower than my nomix/PRG. Perhaps its a combination of a few of these factors.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Still giving it 1/2 Lb of urea every week.
Fresh mow for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking great, Mike! Comparing today's photo against the one on Monday, you can see that it darkened up. Your domination line is stronger. :mrgreen:


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Poa Annua seeds showing up in the back.
Applied prodiamine on both front and back. I haven't noticed any seeds before this weekend so I hope none got by me. 
I guess I'll find out in the spring.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Looking healthy and dark for this late in the year. Applying last app of urea this weekend.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Looking sharp!


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Not what one likes to see three months after a reno. Location markings for Bell fiber. :fight:


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Canuck Mike said:


> Not what one likes to see three months after a reno. Location markings for Bell fiber. :fight:


OH NO! . hopefully they are clean !


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

2022
March 21st Snow mold


Started weekly apps of 1/2lb urea.

April 15th skunks digging for worms destroyed half the lawn.



Ordered motion sensor sprinkler.

April 28th received my soil sample results from Waypoint 

May 1st starting weekly apps of FAS 
F-2oz AS-1.7oz
Ordered 5 lb bag of 0-0-50 potassium sulphate(SOP) and searching for Sulpher to lower PH.
Applied 65WG to the back only.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

May 6th
Orbit 62100 Yard Enforcer standing guard.



Back yard has a lot of poa A.




Front still looks rough, first cut this weekend. Not sure what HOC will be yet.


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

Would the yard enforcer work on robins? Every. Single. Time. I look at my reno, two robins are eating it &#128545;


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks like it needs more nitrogen.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Let us know how the lawn enforcer works out!

What's your plan with the Poa A?

Garden beds are looking super sharp!


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Chuuurles said:


> Would the yard enforcer work on robins? Every. Single. Time. I look at my reno, two robins are eating it 😡


I can't say I've noticed a bird set it off but I have it set to night mode. (Dial has -off-day-night-always)
It does take some time to get it dialed in.
For example I have it pointed away from my house and it won't get triggered if I walk down the sidewalk but the odd car will set it off or if I walk within 8 feet of the sensor.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

SodFace said:


> Let us know how the lawn enforcer works out!
> 
> What's your plan with the Poa A?
> 
> Garden beds are looking super sharp!


About the Enforcer, I did my homework and all reviews and youtube videos were positive. I found sometimes I can't get near it without it going off and other times I can't get it to work if I'm 3 feet away. There's a distance dial that doesn't seem to do anything. At first I thought it might be faulty but I bought two of them and they're both the same. I have better luck adjusting distance by tilting it forward or back. I will try disabling the Intelligent Sensing Mode to see if that helps.


My plan for dealing with the poa annua is to spray Anuew PGR (done 2 weeks ago) to reduce seed heads and prodiamine in the late summer/fall and hope for it to die off naturally. 
I'm open to any advice


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

The Bewitched reno has come in nicely. The "Skunk patch" as I now call it is filling in with help from the golf hole plugger. I have Shallow roots from the maple tree in that area so its been a struggle. The Enforcer has done a great job of preventing any further damage.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

The Skunk patch in mid April



June 28


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That healed up nicely! I have issues with shallow maple tree roots, and have added foliar fertilizer apps to ensure the tree roots aren't stealing all the nutrients. The turf density is better and more cushiony, so I don't feel the roots as much under my feet, and less "bounce" of the mower over the roots. I started using Anuew as well, so we'll see if that changes anything under the trees.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Where did you get your bewitched seed and also the liquid kelp? Thanks.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Marzbar said:


> Where did you get your bewitched seed and also the liquid kelp? Thanks.


Seed came from Brett Young and the liquid Sea kelp I found at Satellite garden center.


----------



## Marzbar (Aug 2, 2020)

Canuck Mike said:


> Marzbar said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get your bewitched seed and also the liquid kelp? Thanks.
> ...


Does Brett Young sell small quantities? OSC is sold out of Award.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Marzbar said:


> Canuck Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Marzbar said:
> ...


Not that I know of. I got it last year and 50lbs was the smallest.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@Canuck Mike Hows the bewitched looking now that it's fall?


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey Bob, it's looking a little sickly at the moment. Still looks good from far but far from good. My guess is brown patch but I really don't know. I have applied Cleary 3336F and Eagle 20EW.
This is a pic of the worst area.








On a side note, it's close to the "Enforcer" Skunk defense sprinkler. I applied Anuew PGR so its been slow to fill in.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It looks like you still have decent green coverage so I would suspect it will fill in next spring.

I had similar issues in the past. I ruled it down to not enough water during the summer heat causing some blight fungus. This year I increased watering and used a foliar mix of azoxy/velista fungicide and had no issues this season.


----------



## Canuck Mike (Jul 23, 2018)

New record for the latest time of year I've ever mowed. Nov. 5th.


----------

